# Any experience with the iConnect 4?



## woodslanding (Dec 9, 2015)

Looks like a very cool thing. But can't find any real reviews of it. I have a babyface now, and would like the extra ins and outs, but don't want to take a big hit either in latency or fidelity.....

And I've tried to do stuff bringing my VST rig into the studio where we weren't able to connect the way we wanted, since both computers wanted to be the host.

Sweetwater carries it, so I may try it out and send it back if I don't like it. But curious if anybody is using it.

http://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/iConnAudio4p


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Dec 9, 2015)

You won't take a big hit with latency or fidelity.

I've been working with the company (I wrote the manual for the iConnectAUDIO4+), so I'm not a disinterested source, but I'd be happy to answer any questions. It's not hard for me to do, considering that I have the interfaces sitting in front of me. 

iConnectivity does make unique interfaces. This one supports two computers at the same time (Mac/PC/iOS), among other tricks, and it routes lots of audio and/or MIDI streams all over the place.


----------



## woodslanding (Dec 9, 2015)

What's the round trip measured latency at 128 samples? 
http://centrance.com/downloads/ltu/

How does the routing software work? Or is it all via hardware?? Haven't seen any visuals on that. I'm wondering if the trs jacks on the front can work at mic level and vice-versa. -Is that auto-detected or user selectable? I assume any input can be routed in any amount to any output. It is true 4in/6out?

Wishing it had more than one hardware midi in, but I can use a merge box.

Mostly I wish I could find a good sound quality comparison against other interfaces. At it's price point, I'm not too hopeful about the converters.

On the other hand, will I be able to keep my sound in the digital domain when sending to pro tools on another computer?


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Dec 9, 2015)

You can control input and levels and toggle phantom power with the touch panel/encoder knob, but the routing software (called iConfig) is software. iConfig can also do everything you do on the front panel, of course.

The front panel jacks are combo inputs (XLR with TRS in the middle). 1&2 are mic/line/instrument inputs, 3&4 are balanced mic/line inputs; you don't need to select which you're using, but you obviously do need to adjust the levels.

Yes, any input can be routed in any amount to any output. There's also in internal mixer that you can either bypass or use. Remember that it supports two computers at the same time - MIDI and audio - so the routing can be very sophisticated.

"True" 4x6 refers only to the analog I/O. It's a true 4-input box, but two of the outputs are the headphone outputs. But the headphone outputs are totally discrete, so you can route anything there. Also bear in mind that the internal routing from computer to computer is much more than "true" - you can set up 10 ins and outs per computer at regular sample/bit rates.

It has one 5-pin MIDI plug, but you can also connect up to eight USB MIDI devices (with a powered hub).

The sound quality is actually suprisingly good, and I'm very picky. My $2000 Metric Halo interface sounds a little more open, but I wouldn't complain if I had to use this interface on a record. And the mic preamps have a full 60dB of gain, which is very useful for dynamic mics.

Pro Tools digital domain: yes. Again, it works with two computer devices *at the same time*! For our kind of musician that's the biggest feature.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Dec 9, 2015)

From one of the hardware engineers:

MIDI latency is 1.4 ms (worst case).
Propagation delay from analogue input to analogue output is now FIXED at 1.7 ms (it will not get any longer regardless of how user has system set in iConfig). 
Propagation delay from USB ports can vary between 1.5 ms to 3.0 ms in 0.5 ms intervals (which user can customize using iConfig).
I can’t measure these directly, but I can estimate these using my crystal ball.
Propagation delay from USB in to analogue out is 2.2 ms to 3.7 ms in 0.5 ms intervals (which user can customize using iConfig).
Propagation delay from analogue in to USB out is 1.7 ms to 3.2 ms in 0.5 ms intervals (which user can customize using iConfig).


----------



## woodslanding (Dec 9, 2015)

Oh wow, didn't notice who I was talking to here!

Okay, I'm going to take your word on this one..... guess I'll give Sweetwater a call!

cheers,
-eric moon


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Dec 10, 2015)

I think you'll be happy with it.

By the way, you can create an aggregate device with your RME on either computer so it's seen as one big interface with more I/Os. That way you don't have to move your monitors or anything.


----------



## woodslanding (Dec 12, 2015)

So if I take my setup to a pro tools studio, and plug a USB cable from my second B port into their computer, they will see it as a class compliant midi interface, I get that... but what about my audio? Will they need to run iconnect software on their computer to be able to use their interface simultaneously with mine?

I'll see if there is a manual to download at their site.....


----------



## IFM (Dec 13, 2015)

I have the MIDI interface. The control app could use some refining as it is confusing. However it is a great piece of hardware...they just need to make a rack kit for it.


----------



## woodslanding (Dec 14, 2015)

Looks like no software is required to run audio in MacOS. Is this because AudioUnits allows multiple interfaces within the same program?


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Dec 14, 2015)

It's because it's USB Class-Compliant, meaning no driver is required.

Core Audio (AU is actually the plug-in format - which is sort of confusing) allows you to create aggregate devices, meaning multiple audio interfaces are seen as one by the software.

And I have to agree with Dragonwind. Part of it is my fault for not explaining it in enough detail, an egregious sin I'll atone for in the next iConnectivity manual I write.


----------



## woodslanding (Dec 14, 2015)

Gotcha.

Well, I pulled the trigger. Kind of excited.....

Happy Holidays All!


----------



## woodslanding (Dec 21, 2015)

woodslanding said:


> I'm wondering if the trs jacks on the front can work at mic level and vice-versa. -Is that auto-detected or user selectable?



Well, it sounded like the answer to this was user selectable, but reading the manual more carefully, it looks like it is not:

"TheiConnectAUDIO 4+ hardware Front Panel 1 & 2 Analog In Jacks 1& 2 XLR - ¼" Combo unbalanced mic/line/instrument inputs . 
Connect Hi - Z instrument inputs (electric guitars, basses, etc.) with ¼" plugs; they go through a - 20dB pad, with a gain range of - 20dB to +40dB in 1dB increments. 
Connect microphones with XLR plugs. The gain range is 60dB in 1dB increments. 

So it looks from this like the two jacks go through different gain stages, with different characteristics, and this is NOT user selectable? So bringing a mic in through TRS will not give the full range of gain control. 

Where I am mounting this, I don't have clearance for XLR jacks, so I was counting on getting everything through TRS.


----------



## woodslanding (Dec 21, 2015)

Well, it occurs to me 40 db of gain may be enough for my SM58. Guess I'll see.....


----------



## blougui (Jan 7, 2016)

Hi Nick,I'ld like to know if this interface would be of could use for me, as I'm using a tower PC (an old Delta MAudio PCI soundcardwich Icould get rid off) and an iPad, plus probably a tabletop(i5PC, not a powerfull beast but I could get some milleage out of it though). I've seen one 2ndhand here in France and was poundering the purchase...
I'm not a power user, just looking for an elegant way to plug everything in (a rackmount synth as well and cans and Focal monitors are part of the rig).
Thanx !
Erik


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jan 7, 2016)

> So it looks from this like the two jacks go through different gain stages, with different characteristics, and this is NOT user selectable? So bringing a mic in through TRS will not give the full range of gain control



Sorry, I missed this thread. Yes, the TRS jacks go through a 20dB pad. If you're close-miking with your SM58, 40dB of gain could be enough. Or would right-angle TRS connectors solve your space problem?


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jan 7, 2016)

Blougui: the iConnectAUDIO4+ supports two Mac/PC/iOS machines for audio, and you have three.

However, the iConnectMIDI4+ supports three machines for audio (plus all kinds of MIDI). It has no analog I/O; instead it routes audio digitally and you aggregate it with your existing audio interface.

As you probably know, aggregating means Windows/Mac OS sees combined interfaces as one big one with the combined number I/Os. But I don't know whether the Delta card will work with the ASIO4all driver, which aggregates interfaces automatically.


----------



## blougui (Jan 7, 2016)

Thanx Nick. I was thinking about using the iConnectMIDI4+ as a replacement for the old Delta.
Erik


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jan 7, 2016)

The iConnectAUDIO4+ would be the replacement.

iConnectMIDI4+ has no analog I/O; it was designed for people who already have audio interfaces but need sophisticated MIDI features and want to route audio between multiple computers/iPads/iPhones - especially people adding iOS devices to Mac/PC rigs.

In a way it's my favorite of all the iConnectivity boxes, but that's only because its features are the most useful for me personally. Nobody else is making modern MIDI interfaces.

But all their interfaces are designed for different applications, and they're all really flexible.


----------



## blougui (Jan 8, 2016)

Oops, I meant audio4+, not Midi4+ . My bad. thanx anyway.


----------



## IFM (Jan 8, 2016)

I just hope for your sake their control software has improved for the audio4+ and the MIDI4+ one is awful. I talked to them at NAMM last year about it and the lack of bug fixes and they said the were looking for a new developer.


----------



## damstraversaz (Jan 22, 2016)

Both iConnect 4 and iConnectAUDIO2+ seems to be very interesting. And there is not a lot of products who offers so much analog outputs for this price. I will really think about it too !
the only downside for me actually is just there is few document about their Asio driver ( just found this https://iconnectivity.com/vanilla-forum/discussion/193/windows-asio-drivers-latency-results-and-performance ) and I can't find clear information about the windows 10 support.
For exemple, for the audio4+ official page, it seems to be Windows XP SP3 or later, from the audio2+ page Windows 7 or greater , and from the iconfig page Windows 7 or 8.
Nick , may I ask you a question ? Is there some hardware differences or conception between the audio4+ and the audio2+ ? I will surely buy at least 3 units for a dance compagny , and as I'm not sure to use the 4 analog in on stage, The audio2+ could be a solution


----------

